# White/cloud streakiness after applying polyurethane



## fun4stuff (Apr 21, 2020)

I recently stained and applied 2 coats of a satin polyurethane to a n interior oor i purchased that was unfinished. 

The second side of the door looks great. The first side has streaky/cloudy white film and can see brush strokes. It’s only really noticeable when i shine a bright light directly on it. 

It looked great after staining it. I used a water based wiping stain from sherwin Williams.

I sanded before applying stain with 220 grit. 

After applying first coat of poly i sanded first side with 220. I then got nervous and scuffed look and went and bought 400 grit sand paper (and a new bristle brush) and lightly sanded first side again with that. I then sanded second side with 400 grit. I vacuumed up dust then went over with a damp cloth. Then dried it with a dry cloth. Then gave it 15-20 mins to air dry. 


I stirred the quart size can for a few mins before applying. 

It seems to look worse in areas where i might have applied the poly thicker. 

It’s been drying in my garage for 15 hrs now. I applied it when it was about 60 deg. Temps did dip to 35 Deg F overnight. It feels dry to touch now. 


———

TL;DR: satin poly cause white streakiness. Why? How can i fix?

I was going to give it more time to dry. Then sand with 400 grit and applY a Very thin coat of poly to see if that fixes it.


[pic ](https://imgur.com/gallery/iOwCApP)


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I usually see cloudy streaks in WB poly when there is moisture present. maybe the stain wasn't fully dry yet.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

It’s called blushing which is trapped moisture in the film. Try a hairdryer on low setting, being careful not to overheat it. It should make it go away.


----------



## fun4stuff (Apr 21, 2020)

Ok, will try hair dryer. If it doesn’t go away, I’ll have sand poly off and start over?

Thanks!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

fun4stuff said:


> Ok, will try hair dryer. If it doesn’t go away, I’ll have sand poly off and start over?
> 
> Thanks!


Just keep the hairdryer moving and don’t concentrate on any one spot, otherwise you might get small bubbles. I deal with it on just about every new construction project when the homes aren’t conditioned. The hairdryer trick hasn’t failed me yet. I’m 99.99% certain it will go away.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

As CMN mentioned, I have usually seen it when the poly has been applied too soon after the stain. I wait at least overnight, longer if possible. If the hairdryer trick doesn’t work, a light resanding and recoat typically will.


----------

